# My Methadrol and Super DMZ Review



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 10, 2012)

Guys first off, I have to say We are blessed to have a compay like Iron mag Labs, not only are they offering us quality products, but they take so many quality control steps to make sure we get the best produtct possible

I have ran both compounds and here is my take.

For a full on bulk 3 caps Metha-Drol Extreme RX was the winner for me, strength was insane there was minimal bloat, aggression in the gym was intense, and I could not have asked for a better over the counter oral.

As for Super DMZ RX, This is fucking awesome, weather bulking or cutting this can work in any person regiment, its powerful, clean and produces results. NO BLOAT AT ALL, just a lean hard look with quality muscle and strength

I give both products and extreme Thumbs up, and I recommend both products to everyone to buy before their gone, becasue you will be kicking your seld in the ass if you haven't pulled the trigger on these two amazing compounds.

If they were crap I would tell you, but from my professional first hand opinion, I would sub out these orals for some certain anabolic orals in a heart beat.

GET SOME!

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Metha-Drol Extreme

*METHA-DROL EXTREME??? - Pro-Anabolic Mass Stack*







*- The Most Powerful Anabolic Stack Available*
- Promotes Rapid Weight Gain
- Gain Serious Muscle Mass & Strength
- Increases Lean Muscle Mass
- Increases Strength & Power


*View label:* (click to open)
Metha-Drol Extreme??? Pro-Anabolic 






IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Super-DMZ Rx
*SUPER-DMZ Rx??? Pro-Anabolic Size & Strength Agent*







 - Comparable to Dianabol or Anadrol
- Increases Lean Muscle Mass
- Increases Strength & Power
- Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
- No Bloating or Water Retention


*View label:* (click to open)
Super-DMZ Rx??? Prohormone


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the shit out of both of those as well...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

I love methadrol extreme something fierce.
Adding SDMZ to the end of this cycle of prop and tren. Woooo, I can't wait!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 11, 2012)

Subbing


----------



## Lang (Mar 11, 2012)

I just switched yesterday from dbol, which I was not responding to, to Methdrol. I'm running this with 600mg test e and gonna run it for 4-6 weeks as sides such as BP start to take effect. 

I ran SDMZ a few months back and gained 15lbs, lost 8 during PCT because I didn't use clomid, I used Ultra-male and I don't think it was quite strong enough. The cool thing is that it did push me through a plateau I had been battling. 

Looking forward to some great results of the current combo. (running adex for AI at .5 two times a week right now). 

SSGT Lang


----------

